# Campagnolo Road Hubs



## beancounter (1 Jun 2009)

Can't find any anywhere, except Record (too dear).

Want 32h f/r hubs, 10 speed. Veloce/Centaur/Chorus. Must be silver.

Any info or pointers gratefully received.

bc


----------



## Tynan (1 Jun 2009)

http://www.dotbike.com/ProductsP1612.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=FGL

http://www.dotbike.com/hubs.aspx?utm_source=internal&utm_medium=9&utm_campaign=DAC


----------



## Tynan (1 Jun 2009)

ah, is 32h the problem?


----------



## Tynan (1 Jun 2009)

http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/campagnolo-veloce-front-hub-id20543.html

http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/campagnolo-veloce-9s-10s-rear-hub-id36636.html


----------



## beancounter (2 Jun 2009)

Tynan said:


> ah, is 32h the problem?



No, 36h would do, the problem is that all of the links you've posted (which I appreciate, although I've already been through them all) are for front hubs only, except for the rear veloce at jejames, which is out of stock!

Again, appreciate your efforts though.

bc


----------



## Will1985 (2 Jun 2009)

Good luck! I spent ages looking for Veloce hubs earlier this year. I thought I'd found a place which sold the 2007 model but was sent the older one....given the amount I paid, it went straight back with a message to get their stock descriptions correct in future. Now I've just given up.


----------



## beancounter (2 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Good luck! I spent ages looking for Veloce hubs earlier this year. I thought I'd found a place which sold the 2007 model but was sent the older one....given the amount I paid, it went straight back with a message to get their stock descriptions correct in future. Now I've just given up.



Just about to give up myself. Think Miche will have to do.

bc


----------



## beancounter (5 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Good luck! I spent ages looking for Veloce hubs earlier this year. I thought I'd found a place which sold the 2007 model but was sent the older one....given the amount I paid, it went straight back with a message to get their stock descriptions correct in future. Now I've just given up.



In the end I've decided to stop mucking about and ordered 32 hole Record hubs with Mavic Open Pro rims and stainless spokes (obviously).

Got a good price and should be a super set of wheels.

bc


----------



## Landslide (5 Jun 2009)

Presumably a bit dearer than you were planning, but Yum!


----------



## beancounter (5 Jun 2009)

Landslide said:


> Presumably a bit dearer than you were planning, but Yum!



Yes but only about £60 to be honest, and I've skimped a bit on other areas of the build which I can upgrade later if I decide I've done wrong...

...yum indeed - thanks!

bc


----------

